# Amber through a fisheye



## STM (May 12, 2011)

I absolutely love the images I get with my 16mm f/2.8 AiS fisheye Nikkor. The lens is sharp as a tack and doesn't even break a sweat if the sun is in the frame. Amber was about 3 feet away from me and was lit by a Sunpak 544 triggered remotely. 

No manipulation on the sky or water either, we have the prettiest beaches in the entire country, bar none. I have lived on both the east and west coast and the gulf coast, and nothing compares to ours! Emerald green water and sand as white as sugar!


----------



## molested_cow (May 12, 2011)

I like how the lens handled the sun. It doesn't get badly blown out, actually looks much like film.


----------



## analog.universe (May 12, 2011)

Excellent use of fill in this shot, looks very natural.  :thumbup:


----------



## Tiberius47 (May 12, 2011)

That fill is really beautiful.  Looks like the sun just reflected off the sand!


----------

